# finish for live edge pieces



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i bought a bunch of walnut some that has live edges... i want to make these pieces into a table top whats a good finish that will work with the bark and all that jazz


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

THe epoxy I use works great but your stuck with a high gloss finish. I have a coffee table with live edges that I used about 4 coats of an oil based floor finish. Looks great but has yellowed over time but I was after that look. Very durable too.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

dave i have never used an epoxy as a finish do you mind explaining a bit please thanks


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

This is a similar product to what I use. You mix the A and B parts at a 1 to 1 ratio. They should give you a chart of how much finish to mix for the size of your project. You apply it by pouring it on then spreading it around with a plastic putty knife. Once you have it somewhat level take a cheap, throw away paint brush and pull some of the finish over the edge to coat the edges. After that take a propane torch and gently wave it across the top of the finish and this will help pop the air bubbles that are trapped in the finish.

Let the finish just drip over the edge and land on a piece of plastic under your project. After the finish hardens you have to sand off the drips flush with the bottom.

THere are alot of other little tricks I've learned but too numerous to mention.

Another thing I do with a live edge piece is to coat the edge first by mixing a small amount of epoxy and brushing it on the edges only. This will help build the edges so when you put the full coat over the whole thing the edges will be smoother and appear to have as much finish as the top.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> This is a similar product to what I use. You mix the A and B parts at a 1 to 1 ratio. They should give you a chart of how much finish to mix for the size of your project. You apply it by pouring it on then spreading it around with a plastic putty knife. Once you have it somewhat level take a cheap, throw away paint brush and pull some of the finish over the edge to coat the edges. After that take a propane torch and gently wave it across the top of the finish and this will help pop the air bubbles that are trapped in the finish.
> 
> Let the finish just drip over the edge and land on a piece of plastic under your project. After the finish hardens you have to sand off the drips flush with the bottom.
> 
> ...


thanks dave to you happen to have anby pics of a piece you did with this finsih?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JMendez035 said:


> thanks dave to you happen to have anby pics of a piece you did with this finsih?


Not Dave here, but maybe you should check out his website, there are plenty of examples of his work ("unique projects" has some cool live edge stuff). The dude is a pro :yes:.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

This is probably the best picture I have of the finish on a project.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I've seen some of his work up close and personal... :cool2: You hit the nail on the head, Daren... 

:notworthy: to Big Dave...


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

dave i am not bashing your work i think its simply amazing but i am not too into a high gloss finish its just not my stlye so what are my other options?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Terry Beeson said:


> I've seen some of his work up close and personal... :cool2: You hit the nail on the head, Daren...


You notice that reply by me was edited after I posted it. It was longer, I used a bunch more adjectives to describe Big Dave's very high quality of work, integrity and professionalism. Then I thought, nah, why give him the big head :laughing:, so I just shortened it to "pro".


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

JMendez035 said:


> dave i am not bashing your work i think its simply amazing but i am not too into a high gloss finish its just not my stlye so what are my other options?


 
The link I gave to the finish had a PDF of how to use the product. I was reading it and noticed that you could do a couple of things to give it a more satin finish. Read it and see what you think.

You other option would be a good quality oil based floor finish. I have a coffee table that has about 4 coats and it sealed the barked edges up nicely. It did yellow but that did't bother me.

Other than that I don't know. Those are the only things that I've worked with. Maybe someone else has some ideas.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

JM,

Don't know if you ever found a finish technique you want, but Charles Neil has a bunch of youtube videos and alot of info on his website too. He knows as much about finishing as anyone I know. He is pretty well devoted to helping woodworkers like ourselves find our way in the finishing forest. He started as a finisher 41 years ago and didn't even begin woodworking until several years after that. If you tell him the look you are seeking I guarantee he can tell you what product/s and process/es will give you that look.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> JM,
> 
> Don't know if you ever found a finish technique you want, but Charles Neil has a bunch of youtube videos and alot of info on his website too. He knows as much about finishing as anyone I know. He is pretty well devoted to helping woodworkers like ourselves find our way in the finishing forest. He started as a finisher 41 years ago and didn't even begin woodworking until several years after that. If you tell him the look you are seeking I guarantee he can tell you what product/s and process/es will give you that look.


how do i ask him per say TT


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Email him a link to this thread and ask him to answer it here for everyone's benefit. You could PM him but he's only able to check in here every few weeks. His email is on his *website*.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Satin Varathane gives a nice low luster finish, but you won't have the thickness that Big Dave's work has.

Gerry


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Jake, when people don't want a high gloss finish on their epoxied kayaks, they often sand with some fine steel wool to get a more satin finish. That might work for you as well.


----------

